# The BinoBro From: Oregon Pack Works



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The BinoBro
From: Oregon Pack Works
www.oregonpackworks.com 


The BinoBro is a high quality weather proof binocular bag made by Oregon Pack Works. The BinoBro comes in eight sizes or can be custom made; Special pricing may occur under these conditions.
I found the medium size BinoBros to work well with my Vanguard Spirit 8 x 42 ED’s and unlike some I have tried, they actually felt good wearing on my body. The cover protects your binoculars even while doing belly crawls, running, or jogging. A one-inch piece of elastic is utilized on each side of the harness to allow for unrestricted breathing. The harness adjusts for torso length and girth, plus will fit petite women, to larger males. The chest harness takes the weight off your neck and distributes it all over your upper body, saving your neck and back from unnecessary strain. Yes, even binoculars if carried a long time can cause stress and fatigue on your upper body. The backside of the pouch is a vented mesh material that doesn’t absorb sweat.
The BinoBro allows binoculars to be removed from the pouch, and don’t require attachment hardware--unlike many closed-loop harnesses without protection. When ready to use your binoculars pull off the cover and access your binoculars or leave the upper flap folded over if protection isn’t needed. The upper flap pulls off with ease and when you’re done, one can easily and quickly pull the cover back over your binoculars. A small bungee-cord adjusts the tension for the over-flap. With the flap pulled over the binoculars you are protected from sweat, rain, snow and dust.
If carrying large binoculars it is suggested to carry in a chest harness.—especially the 15 x 56 models. Oregon Pack Works also suggests leaving the neck strap on the binocular for added safety and versatility. The best feature and design of the BinoBro is that they are very easily removed from under a pack or your jacket, allowing you to quickly glass that trophy animal you are tracking.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

